# New tjet chassis from AW



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I see these have been out a few weeks now.

Anyone try one out yet?????? How do they compare to the old JL ones??????
Better????? Worse???? The same???????

Let us know......

Mike


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*AW chassis*

except for the new wider front tires, these are pretty much the same. still lots of slop on the rear axle


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Yuck.I have enough of the old ones with axle slop thank you very much.

I'll pass on these.Thanks for the heads up.

Mike


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

mking said:


> except for the new wider front tires, these are pretty much the same. still lots of slop on the rear axle


Too bad. Hoping they were going to do some tweaking between versions to get them dialed in a little better.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Nutz... That is BAD news... That will be the first thing I check when I receive my order...
*sigh*
So Mike, what cars did you get your hands on to find this out?


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

these cars wouldnt be much fun if everything was great out of the box,give us good arms ,flat gears ,round and centered brush holes, we can do the rest. :thumbsup: but they do need to give us a good basis!


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

I have more than a dozen of the JL TJets and about the same number of Xtractions. Of those, and after much part sorting, about 5 of each run quite well, and I ended up with some of each that don't even run well enough to mess with. Some have badly twisted chassis, and badly cupped comm plates, and the gear mesh on some is really tight (lots of brakes when you get off the throttle). 

I recently bought 1 of each of the AW cars. The AW cars are significantly better than the average JL car. Both have flat chassis's and flat comm plates. The gear mesh is decent, slightly tight, but should break in well. 

I will be getting more AW's and no more JL's. I like them. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, sounds like they did a little QC with the new chassis. Thanks for the update Manning! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeah,thanks for the update.

Maybe I'll try some after all.

Mike


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Is the new AW Tjet chassies more rigid like the AW Xtraction chassies. That would make a major difference in the performance. 

I have some cars with both chassies were one of the front tires is up off of the track. Randy.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

> I have found that the cars in the displaycubes seem to have the bent axel's..I think its when they tie them down in the display cubes..


Tom, can you look into this? I have also opened many a car with bent axles because of this. Don't tie them up too tight.

Slotsinc, the Aurora Afx front axles are plentiful. You can get them from REH, and other B2B distributors.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Yes, the new chassis are stiffer. It is noticeable. 

I haven't run into bent axles, but some wheels that are pressed on funny so they wobble a bit. The 2 new cars I have aren't bad at all. 

The front axle hole is plenty big on the new cars I have. But the chassis seems to be sitting on the axle evenly. 

I hope you guys get as good of cars from AW as I ended up with........


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

slotsinc said:


> I have found that the cars in the displaycubes seem to have the bent axel's..I think its when they tie them down in the display cubes..The blister don't seem as bad from what I see..
> I will have all the new stuff coming out next week in both Blisters & Cubes
> See mybay at slotsinc
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZslotsincQQhtZ-1


The bent axels are not from the ties. I tried to bend one after someone else suggested that. Couldn't do it. I think the problem stems from the hole in the small hole hub is too small. Until I altered my wheel puller I had to cut the wheels off.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Slotsinc, the Aurora Afx front axles are plentiful. You can get them from REH, and other B2B distributors.[/QUOTE]


You shoudn't have to buy your own straight axels. AutoWorld should have this worked out. The originals didn't have this problem. And it sounds like someone at AW has been listening to our complaints. If AW makes a better quality chassies using better material and I have to pay $2.00 to $4.00 more for it so be it. It beats taking that money and buying the parts to fix what should've been done at the factory.

REH and other distributors don't have an endless supply of the originals, they will run out. $25.00 original Tuff Ones chassies ring a bell? Four years ago 
they use to be $15.00.

I'm not expecting a precision tuned car out of the box, but the quality can be a good deal better. 

Thanks for the reply Manning. I'm looking forward to the new Tuff One chassies. Being stiffer and straighter will make this chassies run better. Randy.


----------

